
Serverless Framework with Terraform: A Firsthand Experience - joelbarna
https://medium.com/@joel.tbarna/serverless-framework-with-terraform-a-firsthand-experience-ce127db3ac5b
======
joelbarna
Let me know if you have any specific questions - happy to help where I can

